# Help with Christmas wreath!



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Ok, I have a lovely wreath to put on my front door as I do every year but this year we've had a lovely new front door and I am not keen to nail anything into it! 

Has anyone any idea how I can get the wreath to stay on the door?  I've tried to get an over door hook but can't find one suitable.

Thanks!

Rachel


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

B&Q  We got one the other day and it works fine. the door is a big snug now, but at least M can't shut me outside easily if i step out without my keys!!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks Sally 

Is it this one?

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=9372254&fh_view_size=6&fh_location=%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB&fh_search=over+door+hooks&fh_eds=%c3%9f&fh_refview=search&ts=1228996060701&isSearch=true

Rachel x

This post contains and unconfirmed link. Fertility Friends cannot be responsible for external sites and their content.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh gosh no, that's terribly posh!!  ours is just a clear plastic one - you can't even see it once it's on. I think it was 1.99, but that one looks very nice, doesn't it?


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Rachel I'm the same ... so I got a long bit  of red, velvety ribbon and then a thinner length  of sparkly ribbon, and tied them both  to the wreath. Dangled the wreath over  the door and attached  the ribbon on  the inside (does  that make sense   - I know what I mean   )


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Thank you both  

Sally - I'm going to pop into B&Q on my way to Virgin tonight and see if I can get one of those clear ones.

If not I am going to try the ribbon way! 

Rachel x


----------

